# How Do I Put Magnets In A Premade Fursuit Head?



## Raya The WolfDragon (Mar 21, 2017)

Blarg! (Hi!)

So a month ago I got a premade-semi custom fox head from a guy on FurBuy.
I want to add 2 extra things, a fan and antlers to her but do to how kinda not too well made she is and being premade so having fur, adding the magnets for the antlers arent that easy...
I got some TAQTON Neodymium super strong Rare Earth magnet discs to hot glue onto the foam bace (Antlers have washers and regular frigerator magnets on them) but when I tried to glue them after trying to get the antlers from sagging the magnets came up off the foam base and tried to stick together which is extremely bad because these are the kind of magnets that once they stick together its EXTREMELY hard to get them apart, so Im wondering how can I keep that from happening again and also make sure the antlers hold straight?
The antlers are just small hollow plastic deer antlers so extremely light weight.
(Can post picture of them later if needed)

Its these magnets Im using on the base btw: TAQTON Neodymium Magnets N52 Disc 1.26"D x 0.06"H, Pack of 10 Super Strong Permanent Rare Earth Magnets. Ideal for Fridge Magnets, DIY, Building, Scientific, Craft, and Office Magnets: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

And here you can see how Im having a hard time just trying to see the spot, its MUCH harder to glue in there











Iv thought about re gluing them to the base then add some velcro disks to the magnets and the underside of the fur to try and keep it down, iv thought about  using a strip of foam sheet to glue over the magnets so if they do come up they wont try to stick together.

I really want the antlers to be removable but now im starting to wonder if it would just be easier to just make 2 small incisions in the fur on her head and just stick the antlers through them....
Please help.

Please and thank you!~


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

"The images do not work properly. to get them to open the in the gallery you created on imgur left click on a image then right click then click open image in new tab."

"After that paste the url of the tab with the image in the *Image url here slot. *You get that when you click the two mountains with a sun overtop in the text editor hotbar. P.S. It's near the smiley face & the film reel!"

"Hope I could be of use now!"


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 21, 2017)

Use water cooling. You'll find it's much more cooler than a dinky little fan


----------



## Raya The WolfDragon (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "The images do not work properly. to get them to open the in the gallery you created on imgur left click on a image then right click then click open image in new tab."
> 
> "After that paste the url of the tab with the image in the *Image url here slot. *You get that when you click the two mountains with a sun overtop in the text editor hotbar. P.S. It's near the smiley face & the film reel!"
> 
> "Hope I could be of use now!"




I tired but its not working for some reason >_<, you'll have to left click on them to see it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 21, 2017)

Raya The WolfDragon said:


> I tired but its not working for some reason >_<, you'll have to left click on them to see it.


"No do it to the individual images then use the link form that."

Should end up like this.


----------



## Raya The WolfDragon (Mar 21, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> "No do it to the individual images then use the link form that."
> 
> Should end up like this.



There we are~


----------



## Raya The WolfDragon (Mar 22, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Use water cooling. You'll find it's much more cooler than a dinky little fan



Thanks but I already have my fan installed and it works fine for what I need it to do since its mostly for ventilation then for cooling, Im looking for help about the magnets not the cooling system. 

(Plus its a half suit, I don't have nore more than likely won't be getting a body suit. So having water cooling is completely useless if the only part that is getting hot is the head because of it having terrible ventilation and 0 air flow due to the flawed mouth/moving jaw which is the ONLY way to air not wanting to stay open on its own like it should, and sleeves)


----------



## Raya The WolfDragon (Mar 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## TAQTON Magnets (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey Raya,

Did you manage to make your project work? 

If you are interested, feel free to have a look at some of our other products at TAQTON Magnets - World's Strongest Magnets or TAQTON Magnets - World’s Strongest Magnets - Neodymium Magnets

We are looking for artists to collaborate with, so please contact us at Contact TAQTON Magnets - Contact Us - World's Strongest Magnets if you are keen.

Best regards!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll make a comment about those so called Neo magnets. The second picture in the link, if they really were N52 level Neos, couldn't be photographed. The magnets would be stuck together.

Anyway, try gluing them to a plastic backer, shaped to fit the curve of your own head, then glue everything into the fursuit head. A local plastics or craft shop might have something you can heat with a hair dryer to make it conform to your skull.


----------

